# US Bank Tower (LA) VS. UOB Centre (Singapore)



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which skyscraper looks better? The US. Bank Tower in Los Angeles or the UOB Centre in Singapore?

US. Bank Tower









UOB Centre


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

They are similiar, what with the square windows on a fairly bland facade, although that pic you've chosen for UOB is awfully flattering - this one would be more typical wouldn't it?










Canada Trust Tower (Toronto) also has a similar facade to these two:


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

US Bank looks better.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

US Bank, though I like all three (with TD Canada Trust Tower).


----------



## allan_dude (Apr 14, 2005)

US Bank L.A.


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

Wow, they really do look alike!! one is a squared version, the other round.. Im a little more partial to the round one (US Bank Tower), and no, its not because of a bias being that I live here in Los Angeles..

How tall is the UOB tower in Singapore?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The UOB tower in Singapore is 280 meters, the maximum height for any skyscraper in Singapore. The US Bank Tower would be much taller than that.


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

WANCH said:


> The UOB tower in Singapore is 280 meters, the maximum height for any skyscraper in Singapore. The US Bank Tower would be much taller than that.


Thanks to SSP:


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

UOB looks nicer.


----------



## hamiltonpl (Nov 14, 2005)

I like 'em round.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

US Bank


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

US Bank Tower


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

It's strange..even they look nothing alike, they look exactly alike. UOB would look perfect in downtown LA.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

US Bank Tower is the less offensive of the two.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

UOB would look perfect for downtown LA but it also look perfect in Singapore as well. The UOB centre blends well with the OUB Centre but not The Republic Plaza.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

UOB Plaza for me as it looks more refined. If you see it in real life, it is actually really slim.










and it looks spectacular at night in a classy and elegant manner.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

More US. Bank Tower


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

I didn't like the US Bank Tower when I saw it in LA. It dominated the skyline but looked dull on some angles. Plus UOB has a spawn, mini-OUB. I like the sharp corners, giving it the 'edge', Library Tower looked more residential.


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

US Bank Tower


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The only thing I can say is US Bank Tower fits LA's skyline and best for the city's tallest.


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Pic by *JRinSoCal*:


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

You held that in for a year hm Wanch?


----------



## la bestia kuit (Aug 10, 2005)

US bank!!!


----------



## choyak (Oct 29, 2005)

The first post shows both 'OUB' and 'UOB' 
The pictured one, however is UOB I am aware it is so easy to typo this! 

OUB:









UOB:









I do, however like OUB better than both. I love the triangular shape and the huge leg at the base!

I hope that I did not typo it, or if I did, I would be lucky to put UBO or OBU so it is easy to see.


----------



## SYDNEYAHOLIC (Nov 3, 2006)

I like UOB the most. 

Nicer shape and it is also located in a good setting.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

us bank! us bank! 

US BANNNNNNNNK!


----------



## nama (Dec 2, 2006)

they look exactly alike,but i am a little more partial to the round one (US Bank Tower), another is also my favorite.am i awfully flattering?i mean the truth


----------



## nama (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely good -looking


----------



## will.exe (Aug 9, 2006)

UOB is better, though neither of them are very nice looking for an office building. US Bank looks more like a condo tower than UOB, though. Really I don't think any city's skyline should be tainted with the likes of these buildings, and its a shame USB is LA's landmark tower.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

US Bank Tower for me


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

will.exe said:


> UOB is better, though neither of them are very nice looking for an office building. US Bank looks more like a condo tower than UOB, though. Really I don't think any city's skyline should be tainted with the likes of these buildings, and its a shame USB is LA's landmark tower.


The US Bank Tower is more a "pride" than a shame. And they're gonna built a new tallest in LA, the building has to look really good.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

US Bank! I've always liked both of them, but I've always thought US bank looked more elegant. UOB's color is kinda dull, but the US bank is bright white


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

US Bank


----------



## Rizzato (Dec 13, 2006)

Ive always had a thing for the USB in LA.
definitely the crown at the top of the building, as well as how it affects the skyline out there.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

both looks great to me. I dont like polls by the way. But honestly i like US bank Tower. Looks round and "filled". UOB is more elegant. wanch u should have one that says " both are nice".


----------



## Steel Flame (Jan 21, 2006)

L.A.


----------

